# What Specie Is My New Baby Piranha



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

what is my new pirahna ?if any 1 can help


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweet little P.nattereris


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yeah....p.nattereri....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Quick comment. In species name it is "nattereri" (plural and singular).

Spelling is "piranha".


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Cute little redbellies


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Quick comment. In species name it is "nattereri" (plural and singular).
> 
> Spelling is "piranha".


Isn't piranha the same way Frank? Both plural & singular?

Maybe its cariba I'm thinkn of.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Quick comment. In species name it is "nattereri" (plural and singular).
> 
> Spelling is "piranha".


Isn't piranha the same way Frank? Both plural & singular?

Maybe its cariba I'm thinkn of.
[/quote]
Cariba as a scientific name is what you are thinking of and would singular/plural. If you use common names then the plural would be correct ie; caribes, piranhas.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Cariba as a scientific name is what you are thinking of and would singular/plural. If you use common names then the plural would be correct ie; caribes, piranhas.


Sounds logical


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

interesting


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Looking good nice baby nats makes me want to get some again congrats


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Cute little guys.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Help! ID please.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wallah Suriel said:


> Help! ID please.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Smoke said:


> Help! ID please.











[/quote]

My thoughts exactly









EDIT: Nevermind I found his other post in the Pics & Vids section.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha! Sorry killers! Sometimes my smart phone isn't so smart.

Sheesh. . .


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute little kick ass red bellies!....They rock like an AEROSMITH concert!!!...


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

gonna need a much bigger tank... fast!!!


----------

